# Update on Charlotte's Tandems



## Charlotte's Tandems (21 Oct 2012)

It has been a while since I've been on this Forum. Members of CycleChat were one of the first donors to our unique charity and it really got us going. At the time I think that we had only got a few tandems. Now we own 44 tandems and 9 Trailer Bikes. We have spread throughout the UK.

For those of you who don't know, Charlotte's Tandems lends tandems and trailer bikes for FREE to anyone with a special need or disability who can't safely ride a bike on their own so that they can enjoy the wonders of cycling. 

We could do with an extra helper in the West Midlands and would love to hear from anyone who could help or knows someone who might be able to. Of course we also need lots more borrowers all over the UK.

Full details can be found on our website www.charlottestandems.weebly.com and our FaceBook site.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2012)

Sounds great Alex. I can't help you but I think what you are doing deserves a 'bump'!


----------



## ianjmcd (24 Nov 2012)

agreed colin if you were in my area i would volunteer to pilot a tandem for the cause


----------



## Charlotte's Tandems (24 Nov 2012)

Ian, we are throughout the UK and have two tandems in Scotland. I also have lists of "stokers looking for pilots" and "pilots looking for stokers". If you email me your details I will put you on the list. Some people have their own tandems, but if they don't then they can borrow them from us. Best wishes, Alex Charlottes.Tandems@gmail.com


----------

